# New Kid on the block



## Former Fat boy (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all, New to this site but I'm a lifelong gym rat. I did take about a 2-1/2 year lay-off from training but have been back  on track  now for about  a year and a half. In that year and a half I've taken my waist size down from a 44 to a 34. Anyway I'm looking forward to reading everybodie's post's.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Former Fat boy welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Please sign up for our Newsletter! (get 2 free ebooksl!)


----------

